# [Samba] Wer hat was gemacht - LogDatei?



## CikoNo1 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

kann man eigenltich herausfinden wer an welcher Datei und was gemacht hat. Ich fin diese log datei nicht.

Kann mir einer weiter helfen es ist sehr wichtig!

MFG


----------



## Azi (28. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Wenn du in der Konfiguration das Logging eingeschaltet hast, sollte es in /var/log/samba/ liegen.

Azi


----------

